# Request for Pictures



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Dear Folks - I am looking for habitat and in situ pictures of all slipper orchids, but especially Phargmipedium, Mexipedium, and Selenipedium (possibly high resolution). Anyone willing to share such picturese with me, please contact me per email:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2011)

I have lots. What will they be used for?

Kyle


----------



## poozcard (Jul 11, 2011)

I have none.
but would love to see them too.


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Kyle said:


> I have lots. What will they be used for?
> 
> Kyle


Hi Kyle,

possibly for a talk ... and if I ever write a Phrag book, I would ask permission if I wanted to use any of your picture.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 11, 2011)

Braem said:


> Hi Kyle,
> 
> possibly for a talk ... and if I ever write a Phrag book, I would ask permission if I wanted to use any of your picture.



i will buy it if you publish one.


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2011)

poozcard said:


> I have none.
> but would love to see them too.




Poozcard what about your pics of P. exul, niveum and leuco on Krabi?


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2011)

Braem said:


> Dear Folks - I am looking for habitat and in situ pictures of all slipper orchids, but especially Phargmipedium, Mexipedium, and Selenipedium (possibly high resolution). Anyone willing to share such picturese with me, please contact me per email:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]



Wouldn't Averyanov or Perner be able to get you a ton of pics for Chinese and Vietnamese paphs?


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Shiva said:


> i will buy it if you publish one.


It is already half written ... I will continue when I have a publisher ...


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> Wouldn't Averyanov or Perner be able to get you a ton of pics for Chinese and Vietnamese paphs?


They certainly have Paph. pictures, but no phrags .. and that is what I am especially after ... And I am not in touch with any of the two gentlemen.


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2011)

Braem said:


> They certainly have Paph. pictures, but no phrags .. and that is what I am especially after ... And I am not in touch with any of the two gentlemen.



OK

Well Jerry Fisher and Tom Kalina have been in phrag lands a lot so maybe they could get you something.


----------



## Braem (Jul 11, 2011)

Rick said:


> OK
> 
> Well Jerry Fisher and Tom Kalina have been in phrag lands a lot so maybe they could get you something.


I don't know whether Tom has habitat pictures, Jerry has some ... but they may still be as slides ... I have asked him for the klotzscheanum, but I have had no answer yet.


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2011)

Braem said:


> I don't know whether Tom has habitat pictures, Jerry has some ... but they may still be as slides ... I have asked him for the klotzscheanum, but I have had no answer yet.




Seems like Jerry just did a 3 or so part article series in Orchids on Phrags that had a bunch of insitu pics.

Some recent threads on besseae and dalesandroi that Tom participated in suggested that he may have a stash of insitu pics (but probably not at his fingertips). 

But it's not up to me to volunteer them.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 12, 2011)

You may ask to Manolo Arias and Pepe Portilla...Shure also Henry Oakley will have...


----------



## Braem (Jul 12, 2011)

valenzino said:


> You may ask to Manolo Arias and Pepe Portilla...Shure also Henry Oakley will have...


Henry is very helpful, I don't have any email addresses for Manolo or Pepe


----------



## valenzino (Jul 12, 2011)

Braem said:


> Henry is very helpful, I don't have any email addresses for Manolo or Pepe



Ok,as soon I'm home,will search for them and PM you.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 12, 2011)

Also another good way to track interesting photos will be search on Flickr and message to the owner of photo to use them.There are really interesting ones there.
Es:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4415393464/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4415397688/


----------



## Braem (Jul 12, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Ok,as soon I'm home,will search for them and PM you.


thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanx for the links.


----------



## valenzino (Jul 13, 2011)

Adresses sent


----------



## Braem (Jul 13, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Adresses sent


Alex,

thanks ... I have sent messages

regards
Guido


----------

